

Apple: The Beginning of a Long Decline? - dsr12
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130913142423-71871-apple-the-beginning-of-a-long-decline

======
sarreph
I'm sorry but I can't read rubbish like this; stopped after the extrapolation
of Apple's potential future innovations as 'the construction industry' and
'plumbing'.

------
epochwolf
My iPad keeps getting redirected to download their app. :/

------
holyjaw
Why is the Executive Editor of VentureBeat posting on LinkedIn about linkbaity
Apple-doomsday things?

Oh, wait.

Got it.

